# map network drive - save password



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm mapping a drive to a Windows 2000 Server (no domain, just workgroup) from a 2000/XP workstation. How do I save the password so that the drive maps automatically the next time I turn my computer on?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just create the same user account and password at both ends.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can also run a login script from the server to map the drives every time someon logs on.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Problem is it looks like the account names and/or passwords are not the same on both computers.

Also it is not a domain controller, so I thought login scripts weren't processed in that case.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

So you're saying that the only way it will 'save' the password is if the password is entered on login via the Windows Login. 

Unfortunately, this is a Netware environment so all windows usernames and passwords are 'user'. 

There is just one Windows 2000 server that 3 people need to access shares on. I guess I'm out of luck --- unless there is a DOS map command that takes a password argument and I could put it in a batch file?? 

Rockn, why kind of command would I need to put in a login script to map a windows network drive? Maybe I could through it in the Netware Login Script....


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Didn't realize you had Netware until this last post.

You can use a DOS command to map network connections.

They syntax would be something like:

net use x: \\server\share /user:username password

Where:

x: is the drive letter you want to map
server is the name of the Windows2000 server
share is the name of the share
username is the user's name
password is ..... ;-)


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

thanks very much. I will give that a try in the login script.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since the Windows2000 server is not a domain controller, you can't put the login script there. The workstations are not logging into a domain. 

If the login script will run from the Netware server you can give it a try. 

Otherwise, with only three computers to deal with, you can:

1. On each computer, make the small batch file with the net use commands you need.

2. Put it, or a shortcut to it, in the C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup directory.

3. Then no matter who logs into the computer, the batch file will run.


----------

